# Change of Member name



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Hi Team*

*Sorry if this is not the correct place to post this request but I couldn't think of another area to ask this Q? Having just successfully changed my online user name I would like to know how I can add two hearts at the beginning and end of my new name, ie ..MillyMax..*

*Thx in advance of your help.*

*x Jennie x*


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

The easiest way to do it would be to cut and paste - here's one here if you want to try - ♥

Chux xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Chux

Thanks honey


----------

